# need to know the maximum engine speed



## Markus (DE) (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I just put a new carb on our MTD (the throttle-axle and the float-valve of the old one was totaly worn out by years of vibration!)
Now I would like to check the adjustment of the new carb in order not to overspeed the engine.

Therefor I need to know the maximum engine speed (rpm).

The current engine speed in idle position of the throttle is 1900 rpm. I think that will be OK 
At maximum position of the throttle it is now 3500 rpm. 

The specifications of my engine are:

Tecumseh HMSK80
Engine Model:	HMSK80	155692V (H)
Engine Family:	YTPXS.3182BF
Displacement:	318	D.O.M 0158 R

Sadly there are no informations relating to the engineadjustment given in my manuals!

Please help with any information to that enginetyp, THANKS!!

Greetings from the bavarian alps

Markus


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

3600 rpms


----------



## Markus (DE) (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

thanks a lot for the information! 
So I can leave the adjustment without any change 

Greetings from the snow covered bavarian alps

Markus


----------

